# Help! I downloaded the game again and am completely lost!



## Imaginetheday (Sep 25, 2020)

I haven't played Pocket Camp since the first Christmas it had. I downloaded it again today and am completely overwhelmed! Any tips on getting back into it? How do I get fall ginkgo leaves? And acorns?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2020)

Every month or so there is a set of three events that lets you earn that month's "special item", which in this case is currently fall gingko leaves.  You get them by completing goals from the three events, and if you earn enough you get special monthly items.  The three events are gardening, a fishing tourney, and a hunt where you pick up crafting material that's scattered across the map.  We are on the last event, the hunt, so to earn acorns you just go to different places on the map and pick them up.  You can also ask friends for help to get into Shovelstrike Quarry when the picture on it is an acorn, which will get you more.  Pocket Camp is pretty much just a game where you grind mindlessly for things in a repetitive manner while it pressures you to spend real money, so I only play it 30 minutes or so every day and only when event items interest me.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks! I originally quit the game because it took up too much of my time, so I definitely plan to pace myself. I'm trying to get enough acorns to craft some fall items, but that's pretty much it. I know new events start soon, and I look forward to that.  There's soooo many fortune cookie items now and I know there's no way to get them all, so that actually helps.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020

One more question... Where do I find my code and native fruit? I have completely forgotten!


----------



## Belle T (Sep 26, 2020)

It might be a little late to get the acorn items unless you're planning on paying real money for stuff.  The event ends in a couple of days.



Imaginetheday said:


> One more question... Where do I find my code and native fruit? I have completely forgotten!


Code is at Social (bottom right corner) -> and click your name.  You should see your code right there.  As for special fruit, those can be found at Breezy Hollow and Lost Lure Creek.  They can be either grapes, limes, or lychees.  You'll know which one it is based on that.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

